# Where are the betta shows?



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

I've run into a brick wall of sorts looking for betta shows. I think I'd like to attend one (not to show a fish, but to observe), but I got nowhere on either Google or the IBC site as far as disclosure of where/when these shows will be held. For example, Italy and Croatia are well-represented on the IBC calendar, but I didn't find any mention of U.S. shows. Can anyone direct me to this information? Thank you.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Just sent you a PM with more info!


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 21, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. Specifically if there were any shows in New Mexico that I might be able to check out.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

I will third that. Any info?


----------



## dbrooke1 (May 29, 2012)

i am as well interested if there are any betta shows in southern califorina.


----------



## Tyler92x (Feb 18, 2013)

I would also like to know this, anyone know if there are any in the Kansas City area or somewhere within a moderate driving distance >?


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

PM me if you want me to send you the link. Current forum rules do not allow for linking to other fish related forums.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

dbrooke1 said:


> i am as well interested if there are any betta shows in southern califorina.


+1


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

dbrooke1 said:


> i am as well interested if there are any betta shows in southern califorina.


+1


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

There is a show here in the Dallas area the last weekend of this month.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

There will be an International IBC show on May 11th in Long Beach CA There are other shows in CA as well....I'll get a list of upcoming shows posted soon...I'm holding a meeting for the Golden State Beta club this Sat. March 16th at my home in Palm Springs CA if anyone local would like to attend e mail me for details [email protected]


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Martinismommy said:


> There will be an International IBC show on May 11th in Long Beach CA There are other shows in CA as well....I'll get a list of upcoming shows posted soon...I'm holding a meeting for the Golden State Beta club this Sat. March 16th at my home in Palm Springs CA if anyone local would like to attend e mail me for details [email protected]


Thanks, too bad I have things going on on 3/16, maybe next time....


----------



## dbrooke1 (May 29, 2012)

thanks martinismom. i'm a driveable distance from long beach so i'll check out the one in may =)


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Stupid newbie question but why isn't there any east coast shows?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

From what I could gather, there are always a ton of shows in Europe sponsored by the IBC. Never much IBC events in the US unfortunately. Mostly just shows via local club chapters.


----------



## felixthefish (Mar 8, 2013)

*I need the link!!*

can someone PM me the link for the shows thanks guys!


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Here's a link for the May 10-11 Betta Show in Long Beach:

http://www.goldenstatebettas.com/Blank.html


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

ZubinBetta said:


> Here's a link for the May 10-11 Betta Show in Long Beach:
> 
> http://www.goldenstatebettas.com/Blank.html


Thanks, do you know the time frame by any chance?


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

I don't, I'm sorry--but I notice there is a phone number and an e-mail form on the Golden State Bettas site, to request further information.


----------



## rescuemom (Aug 14, 2020)

DiiQue said:


> PM me if you want me to send you the link. Current forum rules do not allow for linking to other fish related forums.


Sorry can't figure out how to PM. I'm just outside Atlanta would like to know the same thing as many others. When might there be a Betta show?


----------

